# Heart Failure Clinic Billing



## penny48 (Jul 25, 2011)

Looking for help with billing out a Heart Failure Clinic.  Is anyone doing this?  I am at a total lose.

I have a medical director, two nurses with educational certificates. that will see patients incident-to, and they want to do cardiac rehab, however, one thing they want to do is if there is a medication change, the nurses, will contact the patient, PCP and the PCP will make the decision and the Medical Director (Cardiologist) is good with signing off on it.  

I need to know 

How often can I bill for a patient visit?
What CPT codes?

Any help would be appreciated...

Penny Clark, CFPCS,CCAT
Physician Practices Billing Supervisor
GCRMC
Alamogordo, NM
pclark@gcrm.org


----------



## jackson7591 (Jul 26, 2011)

*reference*

http://www.cms.gov/manuals/Downloads/bp102c13.pdf  for rual health clinics  and FQHC

If you are asking about requirements and limitations to 99211,  "incident to,"  section 60 can provide some useful information.  Note that there are conditions requiring the supervising physician to be "immediately available"  as described in the link.

http://www.cms.gov/manuals/Downloads/bp102c15.pdf  , also section 60

hope this helps


----------

